# I try to uninstall Google Earth but it won't go



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

Running WinXP Pro, I installed Google Earth a few months ago, and it worked fine. Suddenly, about 2 weeks ago, it stopped working. It loads, but then just sits there, not allowing me to do anything. At the top of the window it says "not responding", so I have to close it via Task Manager.

I downloaded a newer version, but before installing it I tried to uninstall the present one, via Add/Remove Programs. When I highlight Google Earth I'm asked if I want to Change or Remove. I click Remove, but nothing happens. Same thing happens (nothing) if I click Change.

3 questions:

First, do I really have to uninstall the old version before installing the new, or will the new simply overwrite the old?

Second, how can I get rid of the old version if Add/Remove Programs doesn't work?

Third, is there a way to repair the non-working version if I can't remove it?


----------



## masterjim (Apr 14, 2007)

I just install the newer version over the old version. Done it a few times with no problems. Google Earth comes with an uninstaller, you don't need add/remove programs. Look in the All Programs menu. I would just install the new version over the old version.


----------



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

masterjim said:


> I just install the newer version over the old version. Done it a few times with no problems. Google Earth comes with an uninstaller, you don't need add/remove programs. Look in the All Programs menu. I would just install the new version over the old version.


Many thanks!
I tried both ways, but each time even the new version is "not responding". I just get the opening screen and it freezes up. The bottom bar shows "streaming 1%" but it goes no further. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I would suggest trying this to get the uninstaller for google earth moving: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301 Install that, run the program on google earth, then uninstall using google earth's own uninstaller. (This can be found in C:/proram file/google earth) or whatever the install directory of the program is. If it still does not uninstall i would try this program. I know it is merely a shareware version but it forces the program to uninstall. http://www.innovative-sol.com/uninstaller/index.htm . Once google earth is uninstalled, simply install it again from the website. Tell us if any of those suggestions work in getting things moving.


----------



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

new tech guy said:


> I would suggest trying this to get the uninstaller for google earth moving: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301 Install that, run the program on google earth, then uninstall using google earth's own uninstaller. (This can be found in C:/proram file/google earth) or whatever the install directory of the program is. If it still does not uninstall i would try this program. I know it is merely a shareware version but it forces the program to uninstall. http://www.innovative-sol.com/uninstaller/index.htm . Once google earth is uninstalled, simply install it again from the website. Tell us if any of those suggestions work in getting things moving.


Thanks again.
I can't try this right now, as I'm leaving for a week, but will do so as soon as I get back and will post the results.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Make sure you have Microsoft DirectX 9.0c installed.

Make sure you're using high-speed broadband and not dial-up.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you're unable to uninstall it or get it working, you may need to get rid of it manually, which involves getting rid of all its files and registry entries.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks. Yes, I have broadband, but how can I determine if I have directx 9.0c? Where would I find it?


----------



## nick0219 (May 31, 2006)

www.mircosoft.com just re-download it. its the best way


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

To check your directx version simply press windows key r, on your keyboard then in the runbox type "dxdiag" (no quotes) and right in the main screen of that it should tell you all you need to know about your diretx version.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, type in DXDIAG.EXE and then click OK. The *DirectX Diagnostic Tool* window should appear. At the bottom of the System Information list in the "System" tab, it'll show the DirectX version. If your computer has version 9.0c, it'll show 4.09.0000.0904.

Version 9.0c(which contains the June 2007 update) can be downloaded from here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

flavallee said:


> Click Start - Run, type in DXDIAG.EXE and then click OK. The *DirectX Diagnostic Tool* window should appear. At the bottom of the System Information list in the "System" tab, it'll show the DirectX version. If your computer has version 9.0c, it'll show 4.09.0000.0904.
> 
> Version 9.0c(which contains the June 2007 update) can be downloaded from here.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks to all who responded.
Yes, I have version 9.0c, and broadband. So I guess the only solution is to somehow get rid of the present version of google earth and install the new one.

Or.. could it be my directx is not functioning properly. Can I download/install a new one without uninstalling what's there now?


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I do not think your directx has any problems if it was functioning before. I would first uninstall google earth then install it again. First uninstall it through add remove, if that fails try running it from the program folder where the program should have a setup file that will uninstall it and if it fails again follow directions in the previous post.


----------

